# If you could change just one thing about yourself . . .



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

. . . what would it be?

I would be 4 or 5 inches shorter, then I wouldn't have to grit my teeth every time someone says, _"Ohhhh, it must be lovely to be so tall!"_


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

wonky nose


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Brain


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I consider myself to be quite tall as well, Dave, and lots of people remark on it. But when I am in the company of Viv's 2 brothers who are 6'6" and 6'8" I feel quite small; the taller brother has similar problems to you and always gets the "ooh aren't you tall" response from people he meets. I think he's done quite well to not clip anybody round the ear in the last 40+ years!!


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Maybe I would go on the dole, be a scrounger, have 8 or more kids, and claim benefit for this that the other.
But I certainly would not swap my sex god tool for anything :lol: 
That would be one change too far :lol: 
To be quite honest, I wouldn't change a thing, except what I know now, would be quite handy, if I knew it, when when I was much younger.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

To be less better looking. People just think Im a bimbo and a sex object. Its been the bain of my life. 8O


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

bognormike said:


> wonky nose


Same here. 

My nose was broken in 3 places. Sunderland, Newcastle and Gateshead. :lol:


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

I'd be happy with 4 or 5 inches longer


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Err!.. I suppose to get rid of the curse of always being right... :wink: 

ray.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

To live life backwards and end as a child again. Youth would be really savoured :lol: 

Dick


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

I would be 4" or 5" taller so then I wouldn't ever have to even think to grit my teeth every time someone says ' ohhhhitmustbelovelytobesotall'
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## valphil (Sep 5, 2012)

To expect to live beyond 40 . then I could have done all the things I've done in my life a bit slower and enjoyed them a bit more


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I would refer you to the regret John Betjeman mentioned just before he died, Alan.


----------



## valphil (Sep 5, 2012)

Just looked it up , you've still got time mate


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

erneboy said:


> I would refer you to the regret John Betjeman mentioned just before he died, Alan.


As in much of his poetry, he speaks there the thoughts of many men :wink:


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Just wish I had not had the bike accident which left me with the 8" stump. :roll: 

I'll get my coat.... 

Al' ....


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I would change absolutely nothing :wink: 

I put the same question to mrs wakk who replied she would like to change the conceited,arrogant streak in me.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Nothing, you can't improve perfection


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

i WOULD CHANGE MY GOD LIKE STATUS

TO THAT OF ONE OF YOU POOR MORTALS,

Can you hear me down there in that Forum ? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

I would be able to sing, or maybe be a few inches taller, or -------


Sue


----------



## Bob44again (Aug 27, 2014)

Just the one thing, eh?

Mmmmmmm???

:idea: I'd resist all temptation & association with that small, poisonous but wondrous word: '*if*'...

('cept for that exceedingly good poem, of course. :wink


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

suedew said:


> I would be able to sing, or maybe be a few inches taller, or -------
> 
> Sue


Same as BarryD then eh Sue


----------

